# 2 days of Systema with E-diddy...



## SonnyPuzikas (Jan 19, 2005)

Russian Combat Academy in Sarasota, FL will be hosting 2 day Systema seminar with Emmanuel Manolakakis (aka E-diddy) on February 26-27, 2005.
Emmanuel is veteran Systema practitioner and Instructor under Vladimir Vasiliev. After 10 years of learning and later- teaching at "club Vlad" he now owns and operates "Fightclub" in Toronto, Canada.
Among the topics covered- prevailing against one or multiple opponents on the ground, methods of developing strikes, creating and taking advantage of tension and much more...
Contact Russian Combat Academy for details:
sonny@russiancombatacademy.com or call (941)356-9371


----------



## NYCRonin (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow!
Now THAT sounds like a great seminar! BOTH 'E-Diddy' AND 'Big Sonny P.' - at the same seminar? 
Those in attendance will definelty have a new definition of 'keepin it real' afterwards. Looks like a potential winner. 
Good luck with this seminar, Sonny.
I am certain that all who attend will be glad they did.


----------



## TheLady (Jan 21, 2005)

I train with E-diddy on a regular basis and I've met about a dozen of the Florida crew. 

This seminar is going to have excellent instructor(s), great partners, AND warm weather (it's -33 in Toronto today). Definitely sounds like a winner!

Janice


----------

